# Federer v/s Nadal



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 13, 2007)

very odd time to post this.......
my favourite Feddy lost at Indian Wells......

i had a great time fighting with many friends on who's the best.....
and was surprised to see so many Nadal fans.........

wanted to check in this forum.......
any tennis fans here????? if so, whom do you support and why??


----------



## kaustav_geek (Mar 13, 2007)

Federer ,simply due to his sher class... His games are always a treat to watch... Ofcourse, there will have to be those times when the greatest players have to suffer defeat... But no doubt.. Its Federer for me..


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 13, 2007)

hmm...
no nadal fans??????


----------



## dd_wingrider (Mar 13, 2007)

nadal for sure because of the *' I don't give a damn about who you are attitude" *


----------



## gofeddy (Mar 14, 2007)

Well............my answer lies in my avatar

The MAN will be back at Miami. Thats for sure.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 14, 2007)

dd_wingrider said:
			
		

> nadal for sure because of the *' I don't give a damn about who you are attitude" *



this implies to Feddy also and with much more features..........


----------



## gofeddy (Mar 14, 2007)

abhi_10_20 said:
			
		

> this implies to Feddy also and with much more features..........





Rightly said


----------



## ambandla (Mar 14, 2007)

Federer all the way.

Reason: He has same mindset for tier-3 event 1st round and Grandslam final. Plays so cool. Never lets pressure step in.


----------



## uchiha.sasuke (Mar 14, 2007)

m going wid nadal.......


----------



## aj27july (Mar 14, 2007)

not interested in tennis at all


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 14, 2007)

aj27july said:
			
		

> not interested in tennis at all



hey, c'mon.......

i think its the only game in the world which u never feel bored to see
at a streach........


----------



## sagsall4u (Mar 19, 2007)

Federer plays his mind games on grass very well.
Nadal plays his powerful strokes on clay very well. 

so.... federer is the best still


----------



## Josan (Mar 19, 2007)

Nadal is my fav
__________
Nadal is my fav
__________
Nadal


----------



## saikibryan (Mar 29, 2007)

roger...for his king like attitude
no can beat him near future...he's da one after samprass
a complete player...if ya forget french open, though
roger all the way...
tight lines


----------



## abhi.eternal (Mar 30, 2007)

RF.. he makes tennis look soooo easy


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 31, 2007)

gofeddy said:
			
		

> Well............my answer lies in my avatar
> 
> The MAN will be back at Miami. Thats for sure.



it didnt happen.....

Nadal is my choice


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Mar 31, 2007)

Federer is my favourite.....


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 31, 2007)

federer, he is just so damn strong in the basics, he'll become the greatest tennis player ever


----------



## gofeddy (Apr 4, 2007)

Hurray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Federer wins LAUREAUS WORLD SPORTSMAN OF THE YEAR 2006 award for the 3rd consecutive time


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 5, 2007)

did anyone watch battle of the surfaces nadal won 
was it telecast in india??


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 5, 2007)

I love the way Federer plays. His game is brilliant... but for some reason, when it comes to Federer and Nadal match.... Nadal is the one that I support.

But still, none matches my all time fav, Pete Sampras.


----------



## gofeddy (May 5, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> did anyone watch battle of the surfaces nadal won
> was it telecast in india??



I dont think they telecasted it in India. But I saw it on Youtube. It was a grt match. A very tight tiebreak in the end[7-5 4-6 7-6(12-10)]. Sad,   Federer lost. But he will win the French. 
GO ROGER...........


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 5, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> did anyone watch battle of the surfaces nadal won
> was it telecast in india??



naah...i was soooo eagerly waitng 4 it,bt i cudnt find it on ne channel on tata sky.  missed a treat.

n bout d topic...well im a huge federer fan.hez simply superb.he plays so cool.he literally butters a ball on d court.his movts a lik omg..n wat 2 say bout dat forehand.
no...no1 will b near top him aftr say bout 4-5 yrs.
hez such a class player.lik sum 1aid ,he makes tennis luk sooooooo damn easy.only a gem can do it.
hats off to him...


----------



## Drizzling Blur (May 5, 2007)

Very interesting topic here. My pick - *Nadel*

Reasons

1) King of Clay Courts, always beat Federer on them, Federer never beat him on Clay courts till date.

2) Nadel beat Federer on grass courts as well.

3) Nadel is a pure tennis genius, Federer on the other side slowly kills the confidence in you through his excellent game play, Nadel on the other side, shows his class with just-cannot-reach returns on any types of courts.

4) Nadel runs, Nadel runs like nuts on the courts unlike Federer who tries his best to let not the other player put him in a inconveninet position and yes atleast all the tennis i've seen specially all the finals where these two guys meet, Nadel protects his side of the boundary hitting back everything on the baseline no matter where the ball is actually. He runs effectively and displays true sportsman spirit ( Note : I didnt say Federer does not display it  )

5) Every player wants to be Federer but most importantly every aspiring player wants to fight like Nadel.

Enough said, i have justified my choice  Looking forward to some meaningful discussion here on.


----------



## gofeddy (May 5, 2007)

Drizzling Blur said:
			
		

> Very interesting topic here. My pick - *Nadel*
> 
> Reasons
> 
> ...



2) Now when did that happen
    Fed has'nt lost on grass since 2003 Wimbledon. Nadal has never beaten   Federer on grass.

3)Infact, Federer is a pure tennis genius. Nadal only runs and runs and runs....... He has a very few shots to play with. But, Fed has more variety and is more stylish. Nadal can return amazingly only on clay. On the rest of the courts he is good, but not great.

So, NADAL RULZ CLAY
     FEDERER RULZ "THE REST"


----------



## Dipen01 (May 6, 2007)

I support Federer anytime...eventhough his flaws are more than Nadal..

- Nadal can handle pressure better than Federer , he has done it many times on key points.

- Nadal can cover whole court without any problem

- Nadal's has no weakness (atleast on clay) i.e forehand and backend both are perfect...wheres Fed has little beat weak backhand which nadal knows very well and exploits it gladly...  where Federer has one of the best fore hands..

- Nadal's game is stylish.. Federer's simple and he sticks to basics..


Still....I support Fed..everytime...Even i hav feeling that he might win Roland Garros this time.. Lets hope he does...


----------



## abhi_10_20 (May 12, 2007)

its such a thing you know......even Sampras struggled to survive on clay......and now its Roger........hell ....how's he playing right now?  better get onto track Roger......you dont wanna lose Wimbledon....


----------



## Dipen01 (May 12, 2007)

he might just sneak out with French Open this time


----------



## cyborg47 (May 15, 2007)

Nadal Nadal Nadal Nadal Nadal!


----------



## gofeddy (May 20, 2007)

Guys, sunday is going to have another battle between Federer and Nadal for the Hamburg masters title. 
Go ROGER!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

YES YES YES!!!!!!
Finally Nadal's streak of 81 matches in clay has been snapped by Federer.
Now the French Open will be really a treat to watch!!


----------



## karmanya (May 21, 2007)

@drizzling blur-
ure wrong Federer beat Nadal 6-2 6-0 yesterday.in the hamburg open.

I prefer Federer only because of his attitude: u know u reminds me of a college preppy boy as if he's saying OOH im gonna go have a cup o tea.also u notice that federer doesnt usually run much. however yesterday he was all over the place. so if federer gets the stamina and running capability of nadal hed be one of the best players that ever lived.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 21, 2007)

^^^
No-one can have everything man 

its just some ppl fine tune thier special areas  plus nadal is lot younger than Federer so he obviously has more stamina

I support Federer at Frech Open


----------



## karmanya (May 21, 2007)

dude younger doesnt usually mean more stamina. its how u train and what ure body type is. federer isnt much of a runner and nadal is. if federer based his technique on running then his training style would alter. its all about how u train.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (May 25, 2007)

A win for Roger at the right time at Hamburg....

Now, French open will be really interesting.....

what i still feel sad of is that, the first two ranks are never challenged....
its alwaays been these two guys frm years....


----------



## naga_kiran (May 25, 2007)

i feel that federer is more of a class act in all the surfaces xcept clay,
nadal is in a class of his own in clay ..
however federer did beat him this week for the first time on clay.
hope it doesnt turn the tide against nadal
i still feel nadal is the best on clay


----------



## csczero (May 28, 2007)

Federer Federer Federer Federer RULEZ!!

Federer@bring it on.com
Nadal@i want clay.com


----------



## gofeddy (Jun 9, 2007)

THE DREAM FINAL is here 

FEDERER v NADAL at the FRENCH OPEN on Sunday

GO ROGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pathik (Jun 9, 2007)

Federer is the better player....
Nadal is the cooler one...
btw this match is on grass rite??


----------



## gofeddy (Jun 9, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Federer is the better player....
> Nadal is the cooler one...
> btw this match is on grass rite??



No, not grass. This match is on clay. So, still Nadal's the favorite, but..........
still...................GO ROGER.....................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karmanya (Jun 9, 2007)

I just realized y most ppl root for nadal- human mentality favours the under dog


----------



## gofeddy (Jun 9, 2007)

I still think many peple are rooting for federer. bcaus if he wins this tourny, he will win all 4 gs in a row which only rod laver has done and he wold become the greatest of all time


----------



## saikibryan (Jun 10, 2007)

the "mahayudh" is on sunday i guess...can anyone confirm the TV channel and timings according to IST plz...

regards
saiki


----------



## gofeddy (Jun 10, 2007)

Well, xscores.com says that the match is at 6:30 PM IST on STAR SPORTS.
SO..................GO ROGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saikibryan (Jun 10, 2007)

federer lost to nadal...


----------



## mayanks_098 (Jun 10, 2007)

a big fan of roger i am.....

bt it was dissappointing to see him lose this way...

nadal dint win d match bt federer lost it.
he did afaik correctly 60+ unforced errors somthng wch u xpect frm sania mirza.

did u c he wasted ~18 break points.he had 7 break points in d 1st set.

most dis-heartening was d way he gave up aftr his break of serve in d 4th set.

bt i stl luv him...hez d king aftr all(leave clay    )

go roger....


----------



## blueshift (Jun 10, 2007)

Nadal Nadal Nadal!!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 11, 2007)

yippe........NADAL WON   NADAL WON   NADAL WON!!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 11, 2007)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> yippe........NADAL WON   NADAL WON   NADAL WON!!!



yahoooooooooooooo! Nadal won


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jun 11, 2007)

damn it...
roger ......
he cud have won....
very low first serve %age...... he was so good at his serves...
god knows wat happnd to him..


----------



## gofeddy (Jun 11, 2007)

So, guys, I guess this is the end of Nadal's glorius run this year. From now on I feel its Federer's season. Wat do u say? Can Nadal win another Grand Slam and stop Federer's run of Wimbledon and US Open????
I dont think so..........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 11, 2007)

Tennis is getting even more predictable than cricket
Nadal vs. Federer in every Grand Slam final:Nadal wins French open,federer the rest.
I am more of a federer fan btw.


----------



## sumeet singh (Jun 11, 2007)

there is no one who an beat Fedrer in Grass Courts... yes he is always defeated in clay courts by NADAL
but my fav. is Feddie


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 12, 2007)

gofeddy said:
			
		

> So, guys, I guess this is the end of Nadal's glorius run this year. From now on I feel its Federer's season. Wat do u say? Can Nadal win another Grand Slam and stop Federer's run of Wimbledon and US Open????
> I dont think so..........



if nadal wins i'd be happy....but for the good of the game i want some 3rd pperson to win it..cuz tennis is getting borinh


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 12, 2007)

federer and nadal both are good players not easy to compare them.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jun 14, 2007)

will have to see how Roger gets on, without Tony Roche...
it shud'nt worry him.....


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jun 27, 2007)

seems as though roger is on track......


----------



## gofeddy (Jul 8, 2007)

MAtchup coming up:
wimbledon finals: Rog v Rafa 6:30 pm ist. revenge time for roger.
GO ROGER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jul 8, 2007)

its like Linux v/s windows 

where Nadal=windows beating Federer=Linux only on clay=no of users ground


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Jul 8, 2007)

Federer wins the winbledon final!
7-6,4-6,7-6,2-6,6-2


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 8, 2007)

Great play by both players.
But then again tennis is 100% predictable now


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 9, 2007)

for the first time someone gave fedrer a fight on grass.. hope to see nadal beat him some day...


----------



## thecreativeboy (Jul 13, 2007)

nadal is the one and one best in the world.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jul 14, 2007)

it was close this time.....
hav to agree...Nadal is improving....


----------



## siddartha (Aug 28, 2007)

future tennis is NADAL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>NOT FOR THAT OLD BUDDY FEDERER>>>>>>TELL FEDERER TO GET MARRIED SOOOOOONN


----------



## mayanks_098 (Aug 28, 2007)

siddartha said:
			
		

> future tennis is NADAL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>NOT FOR THAT OLD BUDDY FEDERER>>>>>>TELL FEDERER TO GET MARRIED SOOOOOONN





ehh...
we will see which YOUNG player beats KING federer's feats.
nadal is stereotyped for only clay.
hez improving no doubt,but there is a difference between a good and a player like federer


----------



## siddartha (Aug 28, 2007)

oh>gr8 reply man>>>i no it federer is best>>>>but its monotonous to c him winning all the wer ru from buddy


----------



## mayanks_098 (Aug 28, 2007)

siddartha said:
			
		

> oh>gr8 reply man>>>i no it federer is best>>>>but its monotonous to c him winning all the wer ru from buddy




and me simply cant stop watching him winning all the time.love him even more with his each win.

P.S. me from delhi


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 28, 2007)

Nadal.....and now Djokovic...... man.......all these are really trying hard to pull Roger down.......still No 1 *remains as No 1.*


----------



## gofeddy (Aug 28, 2007)

+1 above


----------



## siddartha (Aug 29, 2007)

feddy>>>>.u may b federer fan>>>>>>>>>>but ultimate star BATISTA>>>>>>>>u cant beat him


----------



## mayanks_098 (Aug 29, 2007)

siddartha said:
			
		

> feddy>>>>.u may b federer fan>>>>>>>>>>but ultimate star BATISTA>>>>>>>>u cant beat him




the great khali beat him on smackdown and that badly


----------



## azzu (Aug 29, 2007)

i like RODDICK


----------



## gofeddy (Aug 29, 2007)

ok......no batista n khali here....they r all brawns no brains......lik roger or nadal



			
				azzu said:
			
		

> i like RODDICK



i guess u hav chosen the wrong guy. he has entered professional tennis at the wrong time......so unlucky playing in the era of roger, nadal, djoko,...
i feel he has 7 yrs shani problem


----------



## mayanks_098 (Aug 29, 2007)

gofeddy said:
			
		

> ok......no batista n khali here....they r all brawns no brains......lik roger or nadal
> 
> 
> 
> ...





man you are dead right.

he is unlucky and so are many others who are just waiting like eternity to @least get into a slam final.lol

but its too early to put djokovic in that list with federer and nadal.
he is doing good but needs to prove even more to get up there


----------



## gofeddy (Sep 5, 2007)

all those nadal supporters...........bad news for u................he is out of the us open. now its only GO ROGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 5, 2007)

hmm...but kudos to Ferrer........he just acted like Nadal's mirror with every shot he played.....


----------



## siddartha (Sep 5, 2007)

nadal>is out we no it>>>he is injured so he dint perform well>wait n c djokovich will win us open>


----------



## gofeddy (Sep 5, 2007)

djoko wont win. i don think he has experience playin in a big final with a guy lik federer.....lets wait n watch.....its rog v roddick comin up tomoro at 6:30 am


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 6, 2007)

hu hu...match's over against Roddick..... haa..u know the result.. 
Nadal's got a good future in acting... ....whenever he's on the verge of losing, he pretends as though he has got injured..... now tell me how many times he's done this?


----------



## gofeddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah, Roger picks up US open. grand slam no 12. 
2 more to go..............GO ROGER


----------



## mayanks_098 (Sep 10, 2007)

gofeddy said:
			
		

> Yeah, Roger picks up US open. grand slam no 12.
> 2 more to go..............GO ROGER




YAWN...nothing new...
i was waiting to see my Federer but the match was just not showing.i tried between 8.30 till 2 am but match was not on ten sports.when was the match aired?i was unlucky


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 10, 2007)

unlucky u buddy, jus like me....match started at 2 15 am


----------



## mayanks_098 (Sep 10, 2007)

abhi_10_20 said:
			
		

> unlucky u buddy, jus like me....match started at 2 15 am




DAMN...
man o man...just 15 more mins had i known it.pity.


P.S.   btw i was watchng this movie in the meantime for timepaas,BELOW on * movies.was scary in the night's dark.downloading right away.


----------



## shahforyou (Sep 13, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> did anyone watch battle of the surfaces nadal won
> was it telecast in india??
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 13, 2007)

^^^..LOL...who are we to decide daa...


----------



## siddartha (Sep 13, 2007)

who is best>>>>>>is I AM BEST


----------



## gofeddy (Sep 14, 2007)

shahforyou said:
			
		

> hi whos the best federrer or nadal?



Its obvoius. look at the grand slam record. 
federer has 12. nadal has only 3. 
overall FEDERER IS THE BEST . he might even be the bestof all time.
but nadal is dominator of only clay.


----------



## SockCucker (Sep 14, 2007)

Federer is Digit. Nadal is Dataquest.


----------



## siddartha (Sep 14, 2007)

com on oldman federer....................nadal rocks...........


----------



## gofeddy (Sep 14, 2007)

siddartha said:
			
		

> com on oldman federer....................nadal rocks...........



now who got injured in the us open........fed or nadal.
fed is older than nadal and can still play the whole year without injury.....n nadal cant even play 6 months of fit tennis....always has reasons to quit..... n u call fed old man 

so....fed is still THE BEST


----------



## niraj trehan (Sep 14, 2007)

fiddu is my favourite

Can any 1 help me plz
my no of posts is not increasing though i have replied much much more than that!!!!!


----------



## siddartha (Sep 14, 2007)

dont ask queris here.........niraj......
federer..........how many years he can rule man..........buddin stars r comin wait n c


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 14, 2007)

offt: @niraj.... number of posts do not increase for some sections like gamerz, chit chat, fight club... as most of posts may not provide any help to others..

contribute in other sections..ur nubr of posts will increase..


----------



## siddartha (Sep 15, 2007)

~~snipped~~


----------



## gofeddy (Sep 15, 2007)

here's a special treat for all tennis fans........... 

federer v sampras coming up on 22nd november in kuala lumpur on indoor carpet.
Source: *news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/tennis/6992644.stm

This is goin to be a cracker.....two of my fav players........GO ROGER!!!!!


----------



## mayanks_098 (Sep 15, 2007)

^^
would have been but Sampras is not a player now.he is too old to competet with younger players,leave alone federer.
may be Federer will pay some respect to his idol and his age while playing his shots.


----------



## gofeddy (Sep 16, 2007)

sampras maybe old.........but he's still fit n strong..........he beat roddick in one of the exhibition matches this year in straight sets. he can even com back to the ATP tour.....he will stil easily finishn in the top 10


----------



## Zeus_TheHobbit (Sep 16, 2007)

Federer ofcourse....the man's got all the shots...plus can stun his opponents with an unexpected move....


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 18, 2007)

hmm...what to say, i wont be surprised if Djoko would outclass Nadal in the next year


----------



## gofeddy (Sep 18, 2007)

but.....federer himself believes nadal is the better player n he has always found it difficult to play against him as he quoites in an article "But I still obviously consider the rivalry I have with Nadal much more serious at the moment."
Source - *www.theage.com.au/news/Sport/Nadal-still-my-greatest-rival-Federer/2007/09/11/1189276661180.html


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Oct 29, 2007)

Roger's to end the year as No.1 .... cheers....



> Federer joins Pete Sampras, Jimmy Connors, John McEnroe and Ivan Lendl as the only men's players to end the season ranked No. 1 four or more times since the inception of the ATP rankings in 1973.



Source


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow....a semi-final clash b/w Roger and Rafa today..... would be a thriller... dont miss the action guys...  5 pm.. on Star sports...


----------



## mayanks_098 (Nov 17, 2007)

that would be.did any one see yerterday's match of fed/roddick?
well it was one of his best matches ever.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Apr 25, 2008)

Federer all the way.But,I really like Nadal coz he pushes Federer to the limits esp in claycourt.Am hoping that Federer wins French Open this time>>


----------



## lywyre (Apr 25, 2008)

Man. You've just bumped up an old thread. LOL.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 25, 2008)

lol we might have to add Djokovic in it...

Federer is getting rough day by day.. Dunno whats got into him 

Nadal is doing steady progress overall..


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2008)

uchiha.sasuke said:


> m going wid nadal.......


Where??.....

I'll say Federer. But Nadal is the boss on clay-court......


----------



## mayanks_098 (Jun 8, 2008)

Well im a huge Federer fan but going by the way he is playing and the way Rafa is playing. i would say Fed will have to come up with something really special,champion stuff out of no where to win his first title on Roland grros.
Its diss appointing to see Fed play like this.In the same mtach you can see multiple instances where he plays like a chapm and then like a rookie.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 8, 2008)

Even though i am huge Federer fan.. I am disappointed... Not because he lost.. and not because he lost so pathetically.. But the way he has been playing since very first match.. 

So many errors.. No classy winners.. Speed and Accuracy is missing and everything is getting worse day by day.. I dont think he is going to be able to defend Wimbledon at this level.. 

Rafa practically ran over him.. Even  an unseeded player would have given a better fight.. Although nothing to take away from Nadal.. He was spectacular all the way..

Rafa has a great shot at wimbledon..


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jun 8, 2008)

I still feel Federer has good chance at Wimbledon.. Unforced errors  Nadal dint do anything.. free points now and then.. thats all ... match over.. But, what i want to point out is, Federer's not as dominant as he was, in earlier days... If he gets this back, am sure no one can stop him..


----------



## mayanks_098 (Jul 7, 2008)

A heartbroken Federer fan   (

Rafa won Wimbledon.What i match,certainly the best i have seen.The first two sets were a let down if you are a Roger fan then what a come back he staged.N finally lost in fifth set.Speechless,by the quality of the match and the loss of Roger.Rafa played magnificently.
Match was nothing short of a heart stopper,Longest men's singles final ever at Wimbledon.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 7, 2008)

rafael Nadal proved what he is made of.Exquisite crosscourt vollyes,forehands,backhands served us towhat has been the greatest final of all times.The first two sets saw Federer totally a shadow of what he been in the championship so far.nadal was just too much for him.He came back in the next two sets which includeda miraculous tie break return from being 5-2 down to winning the 4th set. But Nadal deservingly lived his dream. And at the end, in the post match presentation when Federer said "I tried everything", it summed it all up. Take a bow Rafa, you gave us a new champion.


----------



## mayanks_098 (Jul 7, 2008)

That double fault at 5-2 by Rafa could have killed many.May be we ll hear tomorrow how many people got heart attacks watching this great match.And to ease people who havent watched this final,well,dont worry,you dont get so lucky to have two opportunities to see a match like this in a lifetime.
Im privilidged to have seen the match,really.Even though Roger lost.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 7, 2008)

Yea, that was some match.27 aces and still in the losing side 

Pinch me someone.


----------



## mayanks_098 (Jul 7, 2008)

And Nadal hit some 6 aces i think(before his last game)?I dont remember his last serve game cause i lost sense till then.I was thinking that Roger will win after seeing how well he was serving,specially playing well on those crucial points when his serve was threadtened,hiitng those aces.And ofcourse,Federer was serving first on the final set.So i thought may be he will win after the way he came back and was playing till that 15th game.   i watched in dis belief. In the fourth set also i had given on the chances of match being drawn into 5th set but that unusual double fault at 5-2 by Rafa made it possible.. Every moment was high tension.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 7, 2008)

Yea nadal with 6 aces and threedouble faults. I just cant forget that streching forehand by nadal that sizzled past federer. I mean, they played some shots that acc tome were humnaly impossible.They dismissed all laws of geometryand came up with their own angles.Exhillarating stuff.


----------



## mayanks_098 (Jul 7, 2008)

One has to admire the ground coverage of Nadal. I had my jaw dropped many times when i saw Nadal running after everything, getting to almost every ball.He runs like a rabbit. He never gave a point till it was actually over. What a fighter,ill have to admit.
What passes he made,and yeah the angles...it will take some time for everyone,including both the champs to get over what happened today.
The main problem with Federer was inconsistency. I mean 50+ unforced errors, you dont expect that from a player like Roger.That was the problem at Roland Garros too.
and while,on the other hand,Nadal was hitting everything so accurately,comparatively.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know much about Tennis (other than Sania Mirza  ), but from the looks of it Nadal seemed to be vying for Federer's title...?


----------



## hellknight (Jul 7, 2008)

Rafael Nadal.. he's gr8.. Federer's game improved because he faced him everytime..


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesssome game last night !!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 8, 2008)

gr8 mathc.. Nadal was the deserving winner


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 8, 2008)

I LOVE Federer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I LOVE HIM!!!
Gotta laugh at it!

Go Feddy Go Feddy!


----------



## IronManForever (Jul 8, 2008)

Well im anticipating neXt years final.. That would be really a clash-of-titans thing then. I am pretty sure we'll see both of themtogether neXt year as well. But Nadal really did a great job. I dodnt expect him to win Federer on a grass court.


----------



## remrow (Aug 4, 2008)

hey know what Federer is history now Nadal is the world no1 on tennis


----------



## vabhu (Aug 5, 2008)

ya nadal is the future

i m praying for last three yrs for him to become no. 1

before this wimbledon i bet my dad that he will let federer down.

and now he is The king


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 5, 2008)

yup... nadal is no.1... now where are all the fedrer fans??


----------



## karmanya (Aug 5, 2008)

Maybe Fedex went down. But he took it like a man. The infamous wimbledon final was truly epic.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 5, 2008)

karmanya said:


> Maybe Fedex went down. But he took it like a man. The infamous wimbledon final was truly epic.



so what...


----------

